# Kel tec P11 9MM



## Lowjack (Jun 6, 2009)

Bought one of this pistols, Someone broke my window late last night, so I chambered a round in my new Kel tec 9 MM 
Which I had not even fired yet, now the slider is stuck, I can't retract it back to remove the live round.
Would it it be safe to fire to see if that round ejects by itself ? it is a lugger 9mm hollow point bullet in chamber.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't imagine why you couldn't rack the slide back to free up the chamber...you dropped the magazine out of the gun?   I'd be wary of firing it if you can't rack it...could prove to be disasterous.   Find a gunsmith.   Perhaps Kel-Tec customer service can address this problem over the phone?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2009)

I have one, and there's not a whole lot there to go wrong. Are you sure it's a 9x19 Luger round? Even at that I can't think of why you wouldn't be able to cycle the action.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok Thanks , I took it to the store where I bought it, The Ammunition I Had although 9mm Luger as the gun says, this are law Enforcement Hollow point rounds and 1 MM longer than say the Winchester silver tips and the round sat too high for the retractor to grab it and eject,So in other words a cheap gun uses cheap ammo,LOL.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2009)

glad we got that cleared up!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2009)

9mm Luger or Parabellum is 9x19.

Variations to keep in mind.

9x18mm Makarov 
9x18mm Police (9mm Ultra) 
9mm Browning Long (9x20mm Browning SR) 
9mm Glisenti 
9x19mm Parabellum (9mm Luger, 9x19mm NATO) 
9mm Federal 
9x21mm IMI 
9x21mm Gyurza (9x21mm SP-10) 
9mm Action Express (9mm AE) 
9x23mm Steyr 
9mm Largo (9mm Bergmann-Bayard, 9x23mm Largo) 
9mm Super Cooper (9x22mm Super Cooper) 
9x23mm Winchester 
9mm Mars 
9mm Mauser Export (Export caliber for C96) 
9mm Winchester Magnum 
9x25mm Dillon 
9x25mm Super Auto G 
9x30mm Magnum (9mm Dillon Magnum) 


Plus probably some additional wildcats.

For your purposes, it must say 9x19 if it's 1mm longer then it's NOT 9mm Luger.


----------



## njanear (Jun 11, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> 9mm Luger or Parabellum is 9x19.
> 
> Variations to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



With such an extensive list, how did you miss...  9x17mm (i.e. .380ACP, 9mm CORTO, 9mm Kurz)?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2009)

njanear said:


> With such an extensive list, how did you miss...  9x17mm (i.e. .380ACP, 9mm CORTO, 9mm Kurz)?



I didn't have all day.

'course with that explanation I suspect the fellow behind the counter was shinein' him on a bit.


----------



## Speakeasy (Sep 29, 2009)

First time at the range trying to break in my KelTec PF9, it'd shoot a few rounds and freeze up just like you described.  I'd done a bit of fluff & buff on the gun, cleaned it before the first trip, too.
Nice feller at the Cumming Bull's eye forced it open for me. I cleaned everything and back to the range with my bulk ammo that my Taurus will shoot all day; same thing; FTE follwed by a stuck slide (closed).
These lil' guns don't like all ammo; I can shoot winchester, remington, Atl Arms ammo with no problem, but I only carry it loaded with what I've shot successfully.
Good lesson on knowing what our gun likes before the sand hits the fan, roger? -s


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 29, 2009)

I traded for one of those small Kel-tec pistols in 9mm, I have a hard time with the slide. Loaded or unloaded, It's dang hard to move the slide. I don't know maybe it's just me but I never had a problem with any other autoloader. My wife had a Bersa in 380 she had a hard time with I could rack the slide with no problems. I have a Hi-Point in 9mm I can rack with no problems. My glock that I stupidly traded away I could rack with not a problem at all. Seems like maybe the gun is too small to get a grip on maybe? Any suggestions?


----------



## bearpugh (Sep 30, 2009)

kel tec uses a heavy double spring setup.


----------



## Swede (Sep 30, 2009)

Reason #2487 of why you should shoot and practice with your firearms before trusting your life to them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 30, 2009)

Try "Palm over the top" push your hands together instead of "Thumb and Index finger" pull your hands apart.  A lot more force can be developed this way.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 30, 2009)

It sounds almost like It may be short chambered. I got a Wilson Combat barrel for my 1911 that was and they are highly regarded custom parts. drop the slide on one and  have to tap it into full battery with a mallet. the only way to eject em was with the trigger.
BHJ


----------



## Speakeasy (Sep 30, 2009)

All good points, but remember, they don't polish the parts of these guns like more expensive ones. KelTec owner's forum has lots of tips on Fluff & Buff.  This involves a bit of polishing on everything that comes in contact with everything  and it goes a long way towards loosening them up.
Magnifying glass ('specially for my ol' eyes), 600-grit sandpaper  and a dremel tool (polishing) to take the machine marks off the feed ramp and all mating metal parts (even the magazine follower and spring) followed by a light oil coating goes a long way.
But remember, KelTec themselves says their guns aren't broken in 'til you put 200 rounds thru them.
About 6 months ago had to put $150 worth of ammo thru a $225 P3AT.  (.380 was at a premium) Scratched my head a bit about that one . Could've bought a 4th Glock for that kind of investment, but none of them fit in my back pocket like the KelTec. -s


----------



## TACTICOOL (Oct 19, 2009)

I have owned a PF-9 for a while now, The absolute number one problem with these small autos is "limpwristing". Alot of people like to blame the gun when most of the time it's the shooter's technique. Mine would FTF frequently when I first fired the gun. I "fluffed and buffed" and it wasn't as frequent, but it wasn't good enough to trust my life with. I then read about "limpwristing" and conducted my own tests. With proper technique the PF-9 NEVER FAILED. When I would let up a little the gun would eventually jam. I always thought my technique was good, I was wrong. These little guns with their stiff springs only have a couple of inches to work their action, if you rob any energy from the slide you run the risk of a jam. I know this isn't the problem from the original post, but I thought it might be worth posting.

Read here..........

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limp_wristing


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't experienced anymore problems with it since the first round I chambered at the beginning. But I did take it apart and use one of those metal green pad metal scrubbers and polished all parts and used real good gun oil in all parts, already shot 400+ rounds through it with no more jams.
But gave up on hollow points, although it shoots the Winchester Silver tips with no problems but not the Blazers or CCI.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Oct 20, 2009)

So you are using 9mm ball as a defensive round?
I'm not critisizing, but you might want to read up on the issue of over penetration when it comes to 9mm ball (or target rounds).

I had a P11 some time ago and it didn't like HPs until after I did the fluff-n-buff and put 500+ rounds through it. After that it would feed just about every HP I ran through it.
I traded it for a Keltec P3AT (.380) which had the same issue and required the same fix. 

You might want to look into Corbon PowerBall or Hornady Critical Defense if you continue to have issues with normal HPs.


----------

